# Bob Sykes 6/6/13



## azndrew2 (Jun 7, 2013)

twas a good nite @ Sykes 10pm- 1am. Live shrimp all night. Hooked on big Rays and twin bro pulled in a well oversized Bull Red but broke off under bridge.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

did u see any spanish yet?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i love the measure system you use. Beer.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

The spanish are out there, you just have to get the bait/lure to them through all of the ladies and blues.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

azndrew2 said:


> twas a good nite @ Sykes 10pm- 1am. Live shrimp all night. Hooked on big Rays and twin bro pulled in a well oversized Bull Red but broke off under bridge.


Nicely done AZ. How you caught that slab between all the lady fish I'll never know. Good job brother! Best fry that sucker up right there. Nice catch :yes:


----------



## azndrew2 (Jun 7, 2013)

we went halfway down threw lines bridge side past the bridge's shadow. it was that time of night I guess. but tide was so low that night. and started raining after but still caught that sheep while it rained. the drum my bro caught was bridge side as well


----------

